# Modi indefiniti - sono sempre intercambiabili?



## Hade

Ciao a tutti,

Alcune volte la grammatica italiana non è chiara e una fonte può negare tutto quello che dice l'altra, pertanto si creano molti dubbi. Nel libro di Claudio Manella, troviamo una regola:















E vediamo subito che si può esprimere un concetto in tutti e quattro modi senza un gran cambiamento di significato - la sfumatura è la stessa!
Una studentessa mi ha inviato un frammento di un esercizio sui modi indefiniti (gerundio, infinito, participio passato) e mi ha detto che c'erano soltanto due soluzioni possibili:



Ci si possono trasformare le frasi così:
2. *Arrivata*_ Maria a Milano /* Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni. _
3. *Salite*_ / *dopo essere salite* nell'autobus, le due ragazze hanno scoperto che non era quello giusto. _

Pensavo fosse la questione dell'ausiliare oppure della transitività dei verbi, ma non ne sono del tutto convinta. Sarà solo a causa dell'orecchiabilità?

PS. Un madrelingua le ha detto che non era possibile trasformare le frasi usando gli altri modi indefiniti, ma non le ha spiegato perché. Anche la chiave dell'esercizio menziona solo le soluzioni che ho menzionato sopra.

Che ne dite?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao. Non mi è chiarissimo quello che vuoi sapere, ma nella subordinata implicita (con un verbo di modo indefinito) non è ovviamente espresso il soggetto, che quindi di norma è lo stesso della dipendente. Perciò non si dirà "_*Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni"_, ma si dovrà ricorrere alla costruzione esplicita: "dopo che Maria è/era arrivata_ a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni_".


----------



## Starless74

Hade said:


> 2. *Arrivata*_ Maria a Milano /* Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni. _


Toglierei di mezzo immediatamente questa frase poiché in essa, a differenza di tutte le altre,
il soggetto (*lo sciopero*) *non* coincide col possibile verbo indefinito:
qui le due opzioni riportate dalla studentessa sono effettivamente le uniche "indefinite" possibili.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Riguardo le altre frasi citate, dissento totalmente con Manella riguardo la presunta "equivalenza" fra tutte le forme.
In particolare, ritengo che il *gerundio composto* abbia funzione *causale* e non temporale come gli altri due modi.
Quindi, a mio avviso, la frase col gerundio composto *non* ha lo stesso significato delle altre, cioé quello di «dopo che»+modo finito.

[ risposta incrociata con Necsus ]


----------



## Hade

[/QUOTE]


Necsus said:


> Ciao. Non mi è chiarissimo quello che vuoi sapere, ma nella subordinata implicita (con un verbo di modo indefinito) non è ovviamente espresso il soggetto, che quindi di norma è lo stesso della dipendente. Perciò non si dirà "_*Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni"_, ma si dovrà ricorrere alla costruzione esplicita: "dopo che Maria è/era arrivata_ a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni_".



Il participio passato assoluto è uno dei modi indefiniti, mentre io pensavo* agli altri*: il gerundio composto oppure l'infinito passato.


----------



## bearded

<Starless>:  ''arrivata Maria a Milano...'' toglierei di mezzo questa frase...

Credo che, qualora il soggetto di un verbo al modo indefinito sia espresso, la frase successiva possa avere anche un altro soggetto.
_Arrivata  a Milano, il festeggiamento cominciò _è chiaramente un errore.
_Arrivata mia madre a Milano, il festeggiamento cominciò _mi pare sia giusto (come _morto un papa, se ne fa un altro_).
Dunque per me anche _Arrivata Maria a Milano, cominciò lo sciopero.. (OP) _è una frase corretta. Il participio passato è davvero ab-soluto.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Hade said:


> 2. *Arrivata*_ Maria a Milano , è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni. _
> 3. *Salite*_ / *dopo essere salite* nell'autobus, le due ragazze hanno scoperto che non era quello giusto._


Per me queste frasi sono corrette (a parte che direi "sull'autobus").
Il gerundio si potrebbe usare dove avesse valore causale:
Essendo Maria arrivata a Milano bisogna andare a prenderla alla stazione.
Essendo salite sull'autobus le due ragazze non ci hanno visto.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Dunque per me anche _Arrivata Maria a Milano, cominciò lo sciopero.. (OP) _è una frase corretta.


Concordo, infatti ho isolato la frase dalle altre non perché fosse errata (non lo è) ma perché esulava dall'argomento della discussione. 
In effetti, "toglierei di mezzo" era fraintendibile.


----------



## Alessio89

Personalmente, anche questa:

_* Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni._ 

mi sembra corretta, anche se non è il massimo stilisticamente. Meglio:  *Arrivata*_ Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni._


----------



## lorenzos

Starless74 said:


> ritengo che il *gerundio composto* abbia funzione *causale* e non temporale come gli altri due modi.





Pietruzzo said:


> Il gerundio si potrebbe usare dove avesse valore causale


Buongiorno e buona domenica a tutti.
Volevo chiedere se si intende dire che non si può usare il gerundio dove avesse funzione temporale (ma non credo, e la cosa è smentita ad es. qui o lì).
Confesso inoltre la mia incompetenza nell'analisi logica ma mi pare che, nelle seguenti frasi, il gerundio abbia sen'altro valore temporale:
- Avendo finito le pulizie, adesso mi leggo il giornale.​- Avendo preparato il sugo, adesso cuocio la pasta.​- Leggendo il messaggio ripensavo al tuo sorriso.​


----------



## Starless74

Ammetto anch'io una certa ruggine nell'analisi logica, tuttavia:


lorenzos said:


> - Avendo finito le pulizie, adesso mi leggo il giornale.
> - Avendo preparato il sugo, adesso cuocio la pasta.


queste due mi suonano causali o per lo meno non le userei in senso temporale;


lorenzos said:


> - Leggendo il messaggio ripensavo al tuo sorriso.


Si parlava di *gerundio composto *= passato, l'equivalente sarebbe: "avendo letto..."  (quindi idem come sopra, per quel che mi riguarda).

Può darsi sia soltanto il mio "orecchio". Non lo escludo.

Mi permetto di osservare che la pagina Treccani da te linkata recita:
«[Le proposizioni temporali] se esprimono _contemporaneità_ si costruiscono con il gerundio presente»
per il resto non mi pare faccia menzione di altri gerundî.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> il gerundio dove avesse funzione temporale


Il gerundio semplice secondo me ha spesso un significato solo temporale (come nel tuo ultimo esempio: leggendo = mentre leggevo).
Nel gerundio composto dipende dal contesto: ma quando il nesso tra l'azione espressa dal gerundio e quella del verbo della principale può logicamente essere anche di causalità, il significato causale di solito prevale.
Avendo dormito, il ragazzo si alzò e andò a scuola (in questo contesto: solo - o quasi solo - temporale);
Non avendo dormito a sufficienza, il ragazzo non si alzò per andare a scuola (significato prevalentemente causale).

A questo proposito è interessante considerare la congiunzione 'poiché': in origine solo temporale (poi-che = dopo che), e poi causale. È una storia analoga a quella del gerundio composto.


----------



## Starless74

OK, a questo punto concludo che è solo il mio orecchio.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> a questo punto concludo che è solo il mio orecchio


Però c'è  l'orecchio di Wikipedia   (voce 'gerundio'):

*



			Il gerundio passato
		
Click to expand...

*


> La forma composta del gerundio indica una sorta di anteriorità temporale o aspetto compiuto rispetto al momento indicato nella frase principale



Non che Wikipedia sia il massimo dell'autorevolezza in fatto di sintassi, e tuttavia...


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Avendo dormito, il ragazzo si alzò e andò a scuola (in questo contesto: solo - o quasi solo - temporale)


Il problema è che io non userei il gerundio in senso temporale. Direi "Dopo aver dormito...". Con questo confermo quanto detto in precedenza, con la sola precisazione che l'argomento è il gerundio composto.
Mia opinione.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Non che Wikipedia sia il massimo dell'autorevolezza


Ho volutamente tralasciato (in _#10_) di commentare Wikipedia (su cui pure scrivo, ma di altri argomenti).
Comunque, la tua argomentazione è corretta: se il gerundio presente può indicare contemporaneità, non si vede perché quello passato non possa indicare anteriorità.
Perciò ho concluso che suonasse male solo a me (e penso che ormai continuerò a pensarla così).


----------



## lorenzos

_- Essendo partito il nostro ospite, rimettemo in ordine la stanza._​_- Essendoci chiarite le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo dandoci appuntamento al mese prossimo._​_- Avendo mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo._​C'è un motivo per cui non si dovrebbero usare?


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> C'è un motivo per cui non si dovrebbero usare?


No, secondo me non c'è un motivo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> _- Essendo partito il nostro ospite, rimettemo in ordine la stanza._​_- Essendoci chiarite le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo dandoci appuntamento al mese prossimo._​_- Avendo mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo._​C'è un motivo per cui non si dovrebbero usare?


Vanno benissimo e per me sono tutte causali. Al contrario le frasi proposte dall'OP erano temporali.


Hade said:


> 2. *Arrivata*_ Maria a Milano /* Dopo esser arrivata* Maria a Milano, è cominciato lo sciopero dei treni. _
> 3. *Salite*_ / *dopo essere salite* nell'autobus, le due ragazze_ hanno scoperto che non era quello giusto


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> _- Essendo partito il nostro ospite, rimettemo in ordine la stanza._​_- Essendoci chiarite le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo dandoci appuntamento al mese prossimo._​_- Avendo mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo._​C'è un motivo per cui non si dovrebbero usare?





Pietruzzo said:


> Vanno benissimo e per me sono tutte causali. Al contrario le frasi proposte dall'OP erano temporali.


Ciao,
scusa Pietruzzo, ma per me non sono causali. Provo a sostituire il gerundio con una *causale *e una *temporale*:
- *Siccome *il nostro ospite era partito, rimettemmo in ordine la stanza. / *Dopo che* il nostro ospite fu partito, rimettemmo in ordine la stanza.
- *Poiché *avevamo chiarito le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo... / *Dopo* aver chiarito le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo...
- *Dal momento che* ebbi mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo. / *Dopo *aver mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo.

Secondo te?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Mary49 said:


> Ciao,
> scusa Pietruzzo, ma per me non sono causali. Provo a sostituire il gerundio con una *causale *e una *temporale*:
> - *Siccome *il nostro ospite era partito, rimettemmo in ordine la stanza. / *Dopo che* il nostro ospite fu partito, rimettemmo in ordine la stanza.
> - *Poiché *avevamo chiarito le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo... / *Dopo* aver chiarito le rispettive posizioni, ci salutammo...
> - *Dal momento che* ebbi mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo. / *Dopo *aver mangiato e bevuto a sufficienza, chiesi il conto e tornai in albergo.
> 
> Secondo te?


Secondo me in queste situazioni  entrambe le opzioni sono possibili ma solo se c'è la sfumatura causale si può usare il gerundio.
Non direi per esempio:
"Avendo finito di mangiare sentii un tuono" perchè fra i due eventi non c'è alcuna relazione.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> "Avendo finito di mangiare sentii un tuono"


Diresti mai una cosa del genere?


----------



## Mary49

Pietruzzo said:


> solo se c'è la sfumatura causale si può usare il gerundio.


In quale grammatica trovo questa regola?


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Diresti mai una cosa del genere?


No. Infatti. Direi "Dopo aver finito di mangiare sentii un tuono.


Pietruzzo said:


> Non direi per esempio:
> "Avendo finito di mangiare sentii un tuono" perchè fra i due eventi non c'è alcuna relazione.


Adesso aggiungo anche una bella croce per chi legge frettolosamente


Mary49 said:


> In quale grammatica trovo questa regola?


Dimentico sempre di precisare che le mie sono sempre e solo idee personali. Del resto a questo serve il forum. Le grammatiche e i dizionari stanno già là a disposizione.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @Pietruzzo , se trovi scritto
_Era molto bella e le ero stato già presentato, così, essendo giunto il momento di accomiatarci, ruppi gli indugi e le proposi una gita al lago._
secondo te, quale sarebbe la causa della proposta?


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Ciao @Pietruzzo , se trovi scritto
> _Era molto bella e le ero stato già presentato, così, essendo giunto il momento di accomiatarci, ruppi gli indugi e le proposi una gita al lago._
> secondo te, quale sarebbe la causa della proposta?


Pensavo di aver chiarito a sufficienza il mio punto di vista. Anche qui l'uso del gerundio stabilisce un nesso causale. È arrivata l'ora di accomiatarsi, per cui deve rompere gli indugi per non perdere l'occasione.
Non vedo l'utilità di cercare di convincerci a vicenda. Rassegniamoci all'idea di avere idee diverse.


----------



## lorenzos

Forse hai ragione.
(ma ho sbagliato io, avendo aggiunto "_ruppi gli indugi_", che potevo benissimo omettere)


----------

